# deinstall error



## darkshadow (Dec 20, 2008)

when I try to deinstall port error with code 139 apper like this 
===>   Deinstalling vlc-0.8.6.i,2
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
*** Error code 139
can any body report this or give me solution 
it happens with some ports


----------



## lme@ (Dec 21, 2008)

What command have you used to deinstall the port?


----------



## darkshadow (Dec 21, 2008)

make deinstall


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 21, 2008)

Several months ago, I have experienced a problem like you. A port is broken, which is caused by a kernel panic, which is maybe caused by the "intel" vedio driver from xorg.

I can't "make deinstall" it, so I "pkg_delete" it, but I fount that I can "make install" it too.
Finally, I solved this problem by "pkg_add -r" and "portupgrade" command. :e


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you try update your port tree and deinstall again


----------

